# Project numero 2



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Got a 2wd big bear going through some changes......not my bike but my ideas......it is my gf mom and she said build it how you want I just want to ride around and watch yall play in the mud and vid yall......so this one I have not decided on doing a snork or not but I already got some tonka love commin to it pics will be taken as we go should only take about 2-3 weeks from now to be complete.....but will have a total makeover don't laugh at it because your gonna like it when I'm done wink wink 



the wetter the better


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

after seeing that 300 that you built i cant wait to watch this build!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Makin some progress on it tonight 



the wetter the better


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm eager to see the outcome :bigok:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Snorkel it. Otherwise she'll constantly have to bypass/go out and around areas y'all are going through just because of water depth.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well after a good look under everything we got some oil leaks so next on the agenda is changing some seals and valve adjustment.....I know it needs one......

the wetter the better


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

New plastics arrived 



the wetter the better


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

That's gonna look nice. I like the new plastics


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

subscribed!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

they are brand new....makes me want some for my lil 300 lol......but since halloween is right around the corner i figure aww what the heck i will do black and orange scheme on this bike.....gotta get a throttle and choke cable, fix a couple seals and then powdercoat the racks and throw a newer style bumper on the front as the old school bears bumper were fugly......im also throwing some tires and wheels on it even though it is 2wd.....might as well do it good, would look kinda goofy with 27 in rear and stockers up front.....think im going to go with 14's for a more flashy look she should be stunning in the sunlight here in a few weeks if not less


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

My sister-in-law has a 2wd Grizzly 350 with 27" SwampWitches in back and stockers up front and it looks alright. That Griz has been thru Marengo Swamp 6 years straight now and will impress ya.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

o i believe it, i have been on a recon with 26in rear with 23 or 24 up front and goes everywhere it seems, but this is strictly a picture wagon lol.......gf mom cant believe how we ride and wants to go with us places more so i want her lil so called buggy to look right lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just don't get to aggressive with the tires. The fronts are always dead weight being pushed by the rears, so if ya get to aggressive on a 2wd it tends to just make them dig in easier. 

The split color scheme should look sweet, I liked it on my kitty.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I am only putting mudlites on it something that will ride decent and come in 27 with 14's this def isn't a mud bike 

the wetter the better


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well got around this afternoon to working on the bear and well to say the least....it needs work I went to change the brakes on the rear and well the whole axle wiggled...after investigation I found I needed to rebuild the whole rearend......bearings seals and clean ring and pinion.....so after 125 bucks of ordering more crap the wait is on....everything is clean and ready to be put back together then I will go from there......



the wetter the better


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Adding a few touches of orange but yet not trying to overdue it......and getting the swingarm sanded and painted so we can throw the bearings in and put rearend back together and under the bike.......waiting on parts as we speak 

the wetter the better


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Brandon, you have waaay too much time on your hands bro!!!! But it is looking good so far.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

No I do all of it at night....to busy during the day but I like tinkering with things though anyways.....I love taking something and changing it and giving it my own touch Idk I have always been like that....

the wetter the better


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> No I do all of it at night....to busy during the day but I like tinkering with things though anyways.....I love taking something and changing it and giving it my own touch Idk I have always been like that....
> 
> the wetter the better


Late nights is about the only time I can get anything accomplished having the youngsters up my butt all day. Plus it's cool and quiet . 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

New bumper just came in 



the wetter the better


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I like the new bumper. I love to see these build threads. Keep up the good work.

To the Batcave!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i love watching them too, but i have been the one making the build threads for past couple months lol......i am ready to see couple others.......this build is about to take a turn im waiting just for a couple parts then it will all be back together, biggest thing on the list right now is the bearings and seals for rear end as it was horrible but when im done with this thing it will look great got the rims and tires all mounted and caps painted.....plastics are here, gas tank is painted, bumper is in, racks and bumper go to powdercoating shop beginning of next week and fine tune the carb along with new throttle and choke cable and last but not least adjust the valves then it will be completed......im thinking this will be one cool mom ride lol......


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well after doing way more then I thought it is finally finished for the most part.....redid rearend, carb, new choke and throttle cables, brakes, valve adjustment, painted or powdercoated everything except for motor, changed some seals and last but not least added a new style bumper which took a lil modding to make fit



the wetter the better


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Dude that looks awesome. Turned out great. I am hoping to get back to work on my Honda soon, I am still gettin' over my little illness, but after seein' how that Yamaha turned out I can't wait to get back to work.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks gumby but that honda will be there you just make sure you get better first.....i know when i got injured bad i wanted to mess with the brute and stuff alot but couldnt even walk let along bend down and work on it.......i do wanna see the honda done though but rather you be healthy then a stupid ol honda run lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey that turned out great lilbigtonka. All black looks mean. Great job. and there's always more than you plan for, right?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Looks great Brandon!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

looks awesome!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like a completely different bike Tonka....Great Job!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks filthy the carb almost whooped me tho but got it figured out after I got off the phone with ya last night 

the wetter the better


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

Very good job. I like it.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks good dude!


----------

